# Vintage WRUW January 2018



## sinner777

Happy New Year

Start with oldest one, pre WWII Omega. Silver case, 15 jewels handwind movement


----------



## pamaro

Glashütte Chronometer. The perfect german vintage watch for the first day of the year.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## sempervivens

Longines Record automatic Day Date for Monday 1st.


----------



## sinner777

Cvp33 said:


>


Great one.


----------



## Liizio

This near-impossible-to-photograph Zenith


----------



## bubba48

sinner777 said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> Start with oldest one, pre WWII Omega. Silver case, 15 jewels handwind movement


A silver Longines of the same age


----------



## mkws

One of the "usual suspects" occupying my wrist - the 1948 Zenith, cal. 126-5


----------



## balaton

Gamely propping up the rest of the Smiths product line, this oldie (but not so goody) 33mm Empire, with the 5j RY (?) movement and missing a baton at "6", would have been very much their base model. A 1954 pre-Christmas ad shows it as a Y.351. 

I'm tempted to wonder whether the "Y" prefix signified the joint Smiths/Ingersoll/Vickers factory in Ystradgynlais, Wales and designated the Anglo-Celtic Watch Co Ltd, where production of these cheaper models, marked as "Made in Great Britain" started in 1946. Smiths' higher quality watches were made in their own factories in England with the dials being marked as such. 

Significant emphasis seems to been placed on staff welfare and healthcare at the Anglo-Celtic works which, having employed nearly 1,500 workers at its peak, ultimately closed in 1980 after apparently producing some 30m watches during its 34-year lifetime. 

Regards.


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## FBMJ

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## toffee67

Going with the IWC Yacht Club. Happy New Years!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

1960s Glycine airman today.


----------



## nycddancer

Great grandmother's 1940s Election Grand Prix cal 645

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## t4halo

A workhorse.

T4


----------



## laikrodukas

nycddancer said:


> Great grandmother's 1940s Election Grand Prix cal 645


35mm for grandma? :O


----------



## Verdi

Happy New Year folks! Started the year with this gem:


----------



## sinner777

7016 today


----------



## Sansoni7

Hi
My Cauny Prima with a Unitas 176 mechanism from 1940, and with a cork strap.


----------



## kazrich

Starting 2018 with the Multichron 12 with EP40-68


----------



## busmatt

I was in town (taking my elderly mother shopping) when I got a phone call, my 57 Omega Seamaster Calendar, the Black dialled one, was finally ready for collection  so round to the watchmaker I went










Looking good, 'eh?

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Literustyfan

1918 WWI Waltham Trench Watch, Nickel Case made by the Illinois Watch Case Company, SWIVEL LUGS.

Very Unique Case Design with a round case back and case center but has a cushion shaped bezel.

BIG Size 0s Version, 15 Jewels, BOLD Arabic Military Dial, Thick Blue Steel Hands, Black Leather Strap.

And the September 3, 1918 patent for swivel lugs on Illinois cases.


----------



## balaton

I've gone with this 33mm Porta today, with its 17j PUW 360 and dating from the 1960s.

Information on Porta watches as a stand-alone brand seems to be virtually non-existent and anything I have been able to find is really nothing more than a brief footnote to the history of movement makers PUW (Pforzheimer Uhrenrohwerke). However, from what I understand, the PUW factory, which had mainly been deployed to military production during the war years, was destroyed in a 1945 bombing raid which also, sadly, caused the death of PUW's founder and members of his family. After the end of the war, PUW's master watchmaker Rudolf Wehner took over what remained of the company and in 1948 established the separate, independent company of Porta-Uhrenfabrik Wehner making complete Porta watches, driven, naturally enough, by PUW movements. The two companies moved to newly-built premises in Pforzheim in 1950. 

I'm not entirely clear when Porta-branded watches ceased to be produced, although Herr Wehner seems to have retired in the early 1970s when he himself was in his 70s. Manufacture of mechanical movements was finally discontinued by PUW in 1979 in favour of their quartz calibres before throwing in the towel in 1990, becoming part of the Swiss SMH group, now Swatch, to where all (or at least many) roads seem to have led.

Regards.


----------



## joeabroad

Wearing my newest (arrived on Dec. 29, so can't count it as a New Year baby).


----------



## mkws

busmatt said:


> I was in town (taking my elderly mother shopping) when I got a phone call, my 57 Omega Seamaster Calendar, the Black dialled one, was finally ready for collection  so round to the watchmaker I went
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good, 'eh?
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Looking good indeed. It's most uplifting to see a genuine black dial on an Omega from that period.


----------



## FreddyNorton

Wearing this oddity today. Still have yet to find another one. The case is gold capped steel.


----------



## busmatt

mkws said:


> Looking good indeed. It's most uplifting to see a genuine black dial on an Omega from that period.


Thanks MKWS, I was lucky with this one, it was a bad photo on eBay jobbie, I was the only bidder, ok it needed a service and a few new parts but I think it came in at around £175 in total (including the service) so a gamble that paid off, Omega did black dials quite well for the time but they do tend to go flat with age (which I suspect is the reason for so many redials) this one is flat in the middle (ironically the flat bit).

My watchmaker showed me his watch for today, a nice Longines Conquest, also a genuine black dial, it's also gone flat, it's an age thing I guess.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## soviet

Beijing Ling Hua.


----------



## SdSl

Universal Geneve white shadow


----------



## GUTuna

View attachment 12774493


----------



## hotsauz

First work day of 2018, with my 5513 mk5.


----------



## sinner777

Saytoko Jump hour today.


----------



## busmatt

As it's just come back from an extended stay at the spa, it's a shame not to wear it










I forgot about the strap yesterday, I treated it to a new Hirsch Highland.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## primabaleron

ref. 7594


----------



## Kreyke

Finally received this at the end of 2017 after purchasing it in September.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldhawkeye

Today is a 1907 Elgin 15J movement in a 1920's-30's cushion case. Just cleaned and oiled it. Seems to be running well.


----------



## Dan S

primabaleron said:


> ref. 7594
> 
> View attachment 12776173


 What a beauty!


----------



## andsan




----------



## Dan S

Kreyke said:


> Finally received this at the end of 2017 after purchasing it in September.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice one! What year? Pre-moon (145.022-69) or man-on-moon back?


----------



## Kreyke

badbackdan said:


> Nice one! What year? Pre-moon (145.022-69) or man-on-moon back?


Thanks!  It's a -69!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan S

Kreyke said:


> Thanks!  It's a -69!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice example. These especially, and even the later step-dial models are increasingly desirable as decent cal 321 examples become harder to find.


----------



## bubba48

Not so rare but not so common


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## fiskadoro

A 1972 Seiko 7005-8032 with its lovely crosshair charcoal dial.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

️









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws

Kreyke said:


> Thanks!  It's a -69!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think he meant to ask if the back features the NASA writing, or does it only have the Speedmaster logo?

It's a lovely piece. Not sure if the bezel is original to the watch, though - the DNN was featured on late specimens of the -69 with no NASA/Moon "straight writing" on the back (batches of the -69 cases used up in 1970 and 1971), and on the "straight writing" Moonwatch.


----------



## Kreyke

badbackdan said:


> Nice example. These especially, and even the later step-dial models are increasingly desirable as decent cal 321 examples become harder to find.


Yeah I got really lucky. My friend sold it to me and he wasn't a watch collector. So I didn't have to pay an arm and leg for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kreyke

mkws said:


> I think he meant to ask if the back features the NASA writing, or does it only have the Speedmaster logo?
> 
> It's a lovely piece. Not sure if the bezel is original to the watch, though - the DNN was featured on late specimens of the -69 with no NASA/Moon "straight writing" on the back (batches of the -69 cases used up in 1970 and 1971), and on the "straight writing" Moonwatch.


Hello! The caseback is just the speedmaster. Does that mean the bezel should be a DON? It's movement number is 313x xxxx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

FL today!


----------



## balaton

Newly rediscovered in my box of non-runners, this 32mm effort seemed keen enough to fire up, so I thought I'd reward its willingness by wearing it for today (only) before it gets treated to a COA - at the very least! It is un-branded, but has the look of something which might have been produced by Louis Newmark's factory in Croydon, England in the late 1940s before they started making their own movements.

It runs on an un-jewelled Ebosa 131 which marks time at a leisurely 17,280bph and which is a complete stranger to the word "refined" in any shape or form. Cool numerals, though.

Regards.


----------



## Dan S

Kreyke said:


> mkws said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think he meant to ask if the back features the NASA writing, or does it only have the Speedmaster logo?
> 
> It's a lovely piece. Not sure if the bezel is original to the watch, though - the DNN was featured on late specimens of the -69 with no NASA/Moon "straight writing" on the back (batches of the -69 cases used up in 1970 and 1971), and on the "straight writing" Moonwatch.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello! The caseback is just the speedmaster. Does that mean the bezel should be a DON? It's movement number is 313x xxxx.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Quite possible it's correct. As mkws mentioned, this was a transitional period for the Speedmaster and -69 cases were produced with DNN and DON bezels. I honestly was not aware of the specific distinctions that mkws described, but if I am reading his post correctly, yours falls into the category of cases produced in 69 and used later. That would also be consistent with your movement serial.


----------



## t4halo

70's Omikron. 36mm, auto, SS and fluted bezel. 

T4


----------



## PanPiotr

Enicar thermograph from 1955


----------



## James A

Regards,


----------



## azkid

Happy New Year!

This beat up old Harper Watch Co.'s AS1187 movement started up with a little oil.










It will get a full cleaning and needed replacement parts... if it can show me that it isn't too far gone. Unlike a couple of basket case Elgin PWs I wasted the weekend on. 

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48

PanPiotr said:


> Enicar thermograph from 1955
> View attachment 12777681


Never seen before. It's amazing.


----------



## esdy_11192

Today I was wearing my 1958 Tissot Seastar automatic (Tissot 28.5R-21 inside) with a recently acquired funky JB Champion bracelet. I love the combo.


----------



## azkid

bubba48 said:


> Never seen before. It's amazing.


Agreed! I had no idea a thermometer watch existed. And this one is gorgeous too. Very, very awesome.

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## sinner777

Longines Drivers cal. 10L.

Gold filled case, cased and timed in USA, swivel lugs.

Strangely most comfortable when worn on side of the wrist. Slight curvature of the backcase just makes it sit there.


----------



## soviet

Cold winter's watch.


----------



## sinner777

soviet said:


> Cold winter's watch.


awesome. just..awesome.


----------



## Nacoga

Here's one of my three latest (and most exciting) acquisitions, the other two being two of my late grandfather's watches which will no doubt end up in posts here some time this week!

Today's choice however is a lovely and clean solid 9ct gold Bentima Star, which judging from the engraving on the back comes from some time in the 70s!


----------



## MrDagon007

I added these two. Comments are welcome.


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## t4halo

Early 70's Cordura Sea Gull.


----------



## mkws

Kreyke said:


> Hello! The caseback is just the speedmaster. Does that mean the bezel should be a DON? It's movement number is 313x xxxx.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, with a serial that high (late 1971, presumably - latest serials for the -69 start with 316) I suppose the DNN is correct.


----------



## bubba48

12.68Z - 37mm - 1956


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## balaton

34mm Swiss-made Allaine today, 1960s and driven by a 17j FE 140-A. 

Mikrolisk has the brand being first registered in 1941 by Achille Barré of Porrentruy and that's about all I can find on the history of this make. Clearly, another minor player who sadly disappeared into the mists, leaving hardly a trace of their efforts behind them.

Regards.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero A782 (1500 were made in 1971)


----------



## Thunderdaddy

️









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sansoni7

Cauny Prima?
Yes.


----------



## jurgensonovic

Speed-Timer friday


----------



## B79

Omega Constellation f300 198.0034


----------



## Border-Reiver

My quartz-regulated 'hummer' with a fresh battery today. 1974 BULOVA Accuquartz, quartz-regulated-tuning-fork-watch, the very, very last step before the pure quartz watches.

Bulova was fueling the race between the stage coaches and the trains for a last time. To come out with something quick, they have based the movement cal. 224 on the existing cal. 218 of the Accutron (pure tuning fork).

They did not want to change the index wheel with it's 320 teeth, and had a problem insofar, as the Accutron tuning fork was swinging at 360 Hertz = 1,296,000 vivrations per hour. In the Accuquartz, the frequency of the now passive tuning fork was regulated by a standard quartz (32.768 Hertz / 2 by the power of 15), which was electronically divided by 32 and then by 3 = 341 1/3 Hertz.

Now what? With that different and very odd frequency at the start, and an index wheel with 320 teeth at the end (turning the hour hand once per hour), what do you do?

An easy one for Bulova: Put different wheels with/pinions in, between some you keep as they are, like (=wheel teeth/pinon teeth) - center wheel 60/10, fourth wheel 56/8, third wheel 48/7, second wheel 48/6, index wheel 320/6

(60 x 56 x 48 x 48 x 320) divided by 8 and by 7 and by 6 and by 6 again (leave out the pinion of the index wheel) which comes out to 1,228,800

and

341 1/3 x 60 x 60 = 1,228,800 as well

Got it?

This is not the 'dream-version' of this watch, which is the one with the divided (differently colored) dial and the fork and the diamond at the 9 o'clock position, but in extremely good condition. Furthermore, what's always a problem when I am looking for a vintage watch which needs the original wristband band – this one is long enough.

Anyone with the diamond version around?


----------



## dspt

I rarely wear this, because it's hard to set the day and date. this time I decided to wear it anyway, even with the wrong date

















and now, for some terribly off-focus pics of the movement
















Quite a lot of numbers there
This appears to be ETA 2638 (2638 under the balance, 24226 on the bridge)
rotor has 23j 200768 engraved

this movement is listed at ranfft as "auto, day, date quickset" but I'm unable to find a second position of the crown to quickset anything. It looks as either it's broken, or the only quickset is achieved through running from 20-00 to 1-00 and back


----------



## enzo1

My Dads memovox, just back from overhaul.


----------



## balaton

Today a French-made 34mm Benrus Custom 60 from the 1960s.

It's proving reluctant to open for the usual movement pic, but from an earlier successful attempt I know it to be powered by the 13j LIP R148 electronic job.

Regards.


----------



## mkws

MrDagon007 said:


> I added these two. Comments are welcome.


The Eterna's great, but the FL is a Bombay Special.


----------



## river rat

WW1 Issued US Army Signal Corps Zenith Wristlet most likely issued to US Pilots since the Air Service as the US Air Force was called back then was part of the Signal Corps.


----------



## harley-dude

Happy New Year,
My 1967 Omega Geneve Seamaster 600


----------



## hotsauz

Old Frenchie chrono today.


----------



## Liizio

Seiko 7a28 from '84'.


----------



## WatchNut22

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James A

Gonna be hot today so Mido on a light bracelet










Regards,


----------



## balaton

Stunning!


----------



## James A

Many thanks.

I haven't worn it for a while. I'm stretching my memory bank but it introduced a couple of firsts. It was the first dress sports watch, the first with it's type of monobloc case - just beating Longines if my memory serves, and it had some special waterproofing gasket around the crown. When I first got it I was going to start a thread about it but it got put on the backburner.










Regards,


----------



## balaton

What size is it?


----------



## James A

balaton said:


> What size is it?


35mm.


----------



## balaton

Oh my, just perfect. You're a lucky man.

Regards.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## B79

WRT Border-Reiver and the 1974 BULOVA Accuquartz...

Nice watch and thanks for the details... I think I had to read it three times before I could fully grasp it!

B79.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

️









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007

mkws said:


> The Eterna's great, but the FL is a Bombay Special.


Thanks. You know I was wondering about the FL. both were bought from a 2nd hand watch shop here in Hong Kong. The FL movement is correct, I saw it because the shopkeeper adjusted it. I was suspecting it was a well done redial, esp since it says Favré instead of Favre. And not sure about the Tritium info being real. Anyway I find it pretty as is, it is in a wonderful condition. Was approx 100 usd. The eterna approx 200 usd.


----------



## Dan S

MrDagon007 said:


> Thanks. You know I was wondering about the FL. both were bought from a 2nd hand watch shop here in Hong Kong. The FL movement is correct, I saw it because the shopkeeper adjusted it. I was suspecting it was a well done redial, esp since it says Favré instead of Favre. And not sure about the Tritium info being real. Anyway I find it pretty as is, it is in a wonderful condition. Was approx 100 usd. The eterna approx 200 usd.


Did the FL movement look like this one?

bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: FHF 96


----------



## Border-Reiver

James A said:


> Gonna be hot today so Mido on a light bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,


Great watch!

Nevertheless, If I had a choice, you could keep it and I would take the weather instead. Here, at the other side of the globe, it's a raininy winter, like we never had one in ages. Hoping to display a watch again on my wrist one day, nicely suntanned - and be it just a Timex cal. M24


----------



## LandauV

Just arrived!
*Landau* by _Fortis_.


----------



## sinner777

7a38


----------



## MrDagon007

badbackdan said:


> Did the FL movement look like this one?
> 
> bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: FHF 96


It was gold coloured and from a glance looked more like one of these:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?10&ranfft&&2uswk&Favre-Leuba_253

Hence I felt quite ok about it.


----------



## skyjacknl




----------



## busmatt

Border-Reiver said:


> My quartz-regulated 'hummer'
> 
> This is not the 'dream-version' of this watch, which is the one with the divided (differently colored) dial and the fork and the diamond at the 9 o'clock position, but in extremely good condition. Furthermore, what's always a problem when I am looking for a vintage watch which needs the original wristband band - this one is long enough.
> 
> Anyone with the diamond version around?


Do you mean this one?










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton

For today, a 1950s 32mm Audax powered by a 17j ETA 1080.

Straight off the bat, I assumed this to be another dead-end trail until to my relief (and no little gratitude) I discovered that the heavy lifting had already been done by a collector with a similar interest in largely forgotten brands and prepared to spend the time and effort to enlighten those wishing to learn more.

In the case of Audax, he found, amongst many other nuggets, that the brand apparently operated from the 1930s until the 1960s, had no Chronos or Divers and seemed to be linked to Fortis for at least part of their existence. The fruits of his labours can be seen here: Audax Watches: Hunting Down the History - Honour's Topics - The Watch Forum and I would heartily commend it to all with an interest in the less well-travelled paths of our hobby.

Regards.


----------



## Cvp33




----------



## ManOnTime

1968 Accutron 214. Inherited from my late grandfather-in-law.


----------



## Border-Reiver

busmatt said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


THAT'S THE ONE! (I knew you have it ...)


----------



## Border-Reiver

Cvp33 said:


>


POLAND?


----------



## balaton

Border-Reiver said:


> POLAND?


Perhaps "Roland" (?)


----------



## Cvp33

Roland......LOL


----------



## peatnick

Certina 81101









calibre 320 circa 1953








Older cousin


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## slopingsteve

Motivated to get my Mido Ocean Star out by the previous posting by James A . Mine is not as pristine as his but it is still a good watch, and it did get me to thinking that I didn't wear it enough. And that got me to thinking that I have alot of good watches that I do not wear enough. And that led onto thinking about a determined effort to give all of my watches a bit of wrist-time this year. Well, we'll see whether this resolution has any legs in the days and weeks to come.........tbc(?)


----------



## Border-Reiver

balaton said:


> Perhaps "Roland" (?)


Would make sense, as Roland is a well know brand name, but we would see part of the R, I mean the line going down from the middle to the right. Whatever, I guess it doesn't matter on this one...

Can't be Floland either, if not Poland, because of the water (humidity) coming in from the sides onto the dial... But that would have to be spelled Flo*w*land...


----------



## balaton

Border-Reiver said:


> Would make sense, as Roland is a well know brand name, but we would see part of the R, I mean the line going down from the middle to the right. Whatever, I guess it doesn't matter on this one...
> 
> Can't be Floland either, if not Poland, because of the water (humidity) coming in from the sides onto the dial... But that would have to be spelled Flo*w*land...


Ouch! Anyway, I think the OP has since identified it as a "Roland".

Regards.


----------



## sempervivens




----------



## bubba48




----------



## balaton

Dug out another 1960s PRIM for an airing, this one a 34mm driven by their in-house 17j Cal. 68 and with Kif-Satellor anti-shock as per the examples shown by Dr Ranfft . 

Made in the former Czechoslovakia, I touched on the brand's history and the long-standing tussle over the rights to the name when I posted another one a few months ago, so thankfully I can spare everyone a repeat of that today. 

Regards.


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## Tighran

Test driving this in anticipation of selling it to make sure I won't regret it. I like it but never wear it, but have a hard time letting things go 



balaton said:


> Made in the former Czechoslovakia, I touched on the brand's history and the long-standing tussle over the rights to the name when I posted another one a few months ago, so thankfully I can spare everyone a repeat of that today.


Can you link this? I know a little of them and would like to hear more. Incidentally...


----------



## balaton

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/***vintage-wruw-august-2017***-4500059-23.html#post43911539

and Wiki has this further detail: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRIM_(watches), but I guess you'll know all this already.

Regards.


----------



## son2silver

Vintage Formula 1 on a cloudy day.


----------



## esdy_11192

Today it's Christmas in Serbia. Our orthodox church uses the Julian calendar. We went to my wife's family for a traditional meal more than for religious meaning.

On the wrist this Luga Precision, German brand with a FHF 28 inside (with a fonto regulator). The plating is worn out but looks ok, the crystal is damaged and the whole package needs a good cleaning/service.


----------



## jackruff

It's all about timing...!!! Later model with the 7733...


----------



## Nacoga

Nacoga said:


> [...]the other two being two of my late grandfather's watches which will no doubt end up in posts here some time this week!


Just as promised in my previous post, here is one of two of my grandfather's watches that I received this Christmas as a gift from my Grandmother. The one I am wearing today is a stunning 37mm Cyma cymaflex, from (I guess) the 1950s. Despite polishing, the acrylic crystal is very much crazed and quite yellowed, but nothing a new crystal couldn't fix. For having been in a shoe box for many years, it is keeping great time. The movement is nice and clean, and on top of all that it has the added sentimental value of having belonged to my Grandfather, I just feel so lucky to have it.

Enough talk, here is the watch:








Great size for modern wear at 37mm. Crystal is damaged at the 4 o'clock position, slightly crazed, and quite yellowed.








I love the textured dial and the big, sharp, rose-gold dauphine hands!








Could probably do with a service, but it runs well, keeps time, and looks amazing!


----------



## DMCBanshee

PolWatch Vintage Diver on Perlon








​


----------



## balaton

40mm of 70s heavy metal today with this Avia Swissonic, driven by the 13j ESA 9154.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48

Nacoga said:


> Just as promised in my previous post, here is one of two of my grandfather's watches that I received this Christmas as a gift from my Grandmother. The one I am wearing today is a stunning 37mm Cyma cymaflex, from (I guess) the 1950s. Despite polishing, the acrylic crystal is very much crazed and quite yellowed, but nothing a new crystal couldn't fix. For having been in a shoe box for many years, it is keeping great time. The movement is nice and clean, and on top of all that it has the added sentimental value of having belonged to my Grandfather, I just feel so lucky to have it.
> 
> Enough talk, here is the watch:
> 
> Great size for modern wear at 37mm. Crystal is damaged at the 4 o'clock position, slightly crazed, and quite yellowed.
> 
> View attachment 12789999
> 
> I love the textured dial and the big, sharp, rose-gold dauphine hands!
> 
> Could probably do with a service, but it runs well, keeps time, and looks amazing!




Oh what a beauty!!!!!


----------



## Border-Reiver

Today: BULOVA Frankenjet (?)

Aerojet case marked M5 (1965) inside on the back cover, movement 11ACC marked L7 (1957), cal. 11ACC was produced between 1955 and 1958.

Both, movement and case are like new and most certainly all original. So, either this has been assembled from NOS Bulova parts, or Bulova made use of some old movements lying around in the 1960s. But I guess, the latter theory is a bit far fetched.

Readings on the timegrapher: +7s/d (about the same when worn on the wrist), amplitude 240°, beat error 0,2m/s. So the watch must have been serviced in recent years.


----------



## bubba48

38mm stainless steel


----------



## KasperDK

Picked up this old thing yesterday, It has a fairly ornate movement, that as best I can tell is AS1124.


----------



## MDT IT

..wild.


----------



## oldhawkeye

A gift from a Russian co-worker.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Dear all,

I hope you made it good into 2018 and enjoy life as we all should - healthy and wealthy of whatever we desire!

I've taken a long break from showing off watches, mainly because there has been little new to show off - I felt somehow saturated and began wearing certain watches in my collection for weeks on end. Now, however, I've purchased a really remarkable watch I wish to show you:




























This UG is running on a remarkably steady cal. 138, UG's first (1947) attempt at an automatic movement. I fell in love with the patina on its dial the moment I saw it advertised in the MP of a German watch forum and had to have it. I replaced the fix-o-flex it came on with a decent, simple dark-brown leather strap and have been wearing it ever since. "Remarkably steady" means, that the old bumper automatic is running at a very constant plus 1.x seconds per day. Not bad for such an old girl, eh?

Best regards,
Andreas


----------



## balaton

Great to see you back on f11. Love the UG, incidentally.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt

Nice to have you back Andreas,

I'm off to an appointment, my newly serviced black dialled Seamaster










Yes, I do have a different dress sense to most people 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton

36mm Caravelle Set-O-Matic from 1977 (N7) with "their" 13UKCB movement, namely a 7j ESA 9158.

Regards.


----------



## Nacoga

The latest bargain just came in from Saint-Louis, a French border town near Basel, Switzerland and Freiburg, Germany. It only makes sense that the watch coming from France was nothing other than a French made (doesn't have the same ring as Swiss made) LOV Aqua Sport!

I took a bit of a chance on it on eBay for just over 20 euros... mainly drawn in by the Omega-esque looks, and non deterred by the fact that it was being sold "pour pieces" or for parts. Why go for it then? Three reasons: one, according to the description the reason for it being sold as "for parts" was just that it hadn't been checked for time-keeping/serviced, but the movement was in fact still ticking (and so far quite accurately!)... two, the watch was described as having a 31,5mm "verre" or "glass"... which, after measuring out two of my 34mm watches, it seems is somewhat of a standard measurement. The last reason was the "stainless steel", indicating that the material was not only limited to that part, but the entire case.

Here it is, with some new spring bars and looking fresh after a quick polish sitting on a cheap nato strap:









I would like to take some credit though, as this is how it looked when it came out of the envelope:









The back:









Any ideas on what time period it may be from? 60s? 70s?


----------



## balaton

Nacoga said:


> The latest bargain just came in from Saint-Louis, a French border town near Basel, Switzerland and Freiburg, Germany. It only makes sense that the watch coming from France was nothing other than a French made (doesn't have the same ring as Swiss made) LOV Aqua Sport!
> 
> I took a bit of a chance on it on eBay for just over 20 euros... mainly drawn in by the Omega-esque looks, and non deterred by the fact that it was being sold "pour pieces" or for parts. Why go for it then? Three reasons: one, according to the description the reason for it being sold as "for parts" was just that it hadn't been checked for time-keeping/serviced, but the movement was in fact still ticking (and so far quite accurately!)... two, the watch was described as having a 31,5mm "verre" or "glass"... which, after measuring out two of my 34mm watches, it seems is somewhat of a standard measurement. The last reason was the "stainless steel", indicating that the material was not only limited to that part, but the entire case.
> 
> Here it is, with some new spring bars and looking fresh after a quick polish sitting on a cheap nato strap:
> 
> View attachment 12793179
> 
> 
> I would like to take some credit though, as this is how it looked when it came out of the envelope:
> 
> View attachment 12793181
> 
> 
> The back:
> 
> View attachment 12793193
> 
> 
> Any ideas on what time period it may be from? 60s? 70s?


Great renovation job - looks 50s to me. You may be interested in this old post but sadly the pics have gone: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/small-lov-affair-684749.html

Regards.


----------



## Nacoga

balaton said:


> Great renovation job - looks 50s to me. You may be interested in this old post but sadly the pics have gone: https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/small-lov-affair-684749.html
> 
> Regards.


Thanks! I'm no expert or anything, but as long as its a clean and a polish I can just about manage it. It would be pretty amazing if it was from the 50s as it is in pretty great condition for its age.

I've found that thread before in my searches for the brand... really great source of info on the history of the brand! It's a shame that that user, who seemed to be really into the LOV brand no longer seems to be active. Damn photobucket, their new policy really has ruined a lot of those old threads


----------



## bubba48

Another 38mm stainless steel


----------



## esdy_11192

@bubba48: Another amazing piece. The lugs are "uber" fancy!!  What movement is hiding inside?


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## mkws

Being a one-watch guy for a week... The choice of watch for this little experiment is rather obvious, no?


----------



## bubba48

esdy_11192 said:


> @bubba48: Another amazing piece. The lugs are "uber" fancy!!  What movement is hiding inside?


The movement isn't the best part of the watch.


----------



## Border-Reiver

Going in style today: 1980s LONGINES Quartz, recently gifted to me from a forum friend, movement L950.2 (with date).

Now, besides a Longines being a Longines, it has some nice features.

You can set the time forward and backwards (as usual), but you can also change the date with it (backwards). This procedure has a hack second feature, for precise setting.

Then, in a different position of the crown, you can move only the hour hand, whilst seconds- and minute hand continue to run. It will go full hour(s) periods, back and forth, and stop at a position synchronous with the seconds- and minute hand.

So, this watch (movement) was _not_ designed with the salesman in mind, going back and forth from London to Slough, but more for travelers around the world with a frequent need to adjust their watch to new time zones in an uncomplicated fashion - where time is money and not to be used for fiddling around with your watch.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Upon special request ... 



























COLORADO Three-Pusher-Chronograph, cal. Landeron 47

Landeron's cal. 47 was the first ever cam-switched chronograph movement reaching series production. It was the progenitor of a movement family topping out at more than 3.2 million built - making it the most-built chronograph movement in history.

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Dan S

Tomcat1960 said:


> Upon special request ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COLORADO Three-Pusher-Chronograph, cal. Landeron 47
> 
> Landeron's cal. 47 was the first ever cam-switched chronograph movement reaching series production. It was the progenitor of a movement family topping out at more than 3.2 million built - making it the most-built chronograph movement in history.
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


So jealous ...


----------



## sempervivens

Today's Zenith's feast day.









It is compulsory to wear your Zenith El Primero today and recommended that you should post a picture in the thread mentioned above.


----------



## balaton

33.15mm Elgin Sportsman, and probably from around 1960.

Representing the budget end of their range, Elgin seem to have used a variety of imported 17j movements for these models. This particular one is marked as an M-112, effectively the Seiko-owned UTC 29 movement, and with Seiko's Diashock device.

Regards.


----------



## peatnick

Bucherer 9803









Lemania 1340 circa 1973


----------



## marks55

A bit of an odd bird in the Hamilton world, a K-375, which by Hamilton's numbering system, 
should be solid 10K gold with a stainless back, but listed in their 1958 catalog (among others) as _10K gold overlay_, not as gold filled or plated. I suspect they are more similar to Omega "gold shell" cases,a thicker gold layer applied over a metal case.

Powered by a Hamilton automatic cal.661, a Kurth-Freres derived movement.
This one was a 25 yr. presentation piece given to an employee of Stanley Tools in 1961 - old tools 
being another fascination of mine, so it's a little special to me.


----------



## ManOnTime

marks55 said:


> Hamilton automatic cal.661, a Kurth-Freres derived movement.


Nice watch!

Yup, it's the same as a Certina 25-45. I have a 661 in a watch I inherited from my late grandfater-in-law. A K-456 from 1956.


----------



## superbison

1958 K-458

...being one I serviced, surprisingly it's been keeping time after years in storage.


----------



## bubba48

The 3rd 38mm stainless steel


----------



## Droyal

Seiko 8305 from 1967.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Still the most elegant tool watch I've found:



























PRECIMAX 'Aquamax Safety' Automatic Super Compressor Diver, ref. 8891, cal. ETA 2782

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## Border-Reiver

marks55 said:


> A bit of an odd bird in the Hamilton world, a K-375, which by Hamilton's numbering system,
> should be solid 10K gold with a stainless back, but listed in their 1958 catalog (among others) as _10K gold overlay_, not as gold filled or plated. I suspect they are more similar to Omega "gold shell" cases,a thicker gold layer applied over a metal case.
> 
> Powered by a Hamilton automatic cal.661, a Kurth-Freres derived movement.
> This one was a 25 yr. presentation piece given to an employee of Stanley Tools in 1961 - old tools
> being another fascination of mine, so it's a little special to me.


Nice watch indeed. But what has caught my attention more was the word 'Stanley'. Almost 50 years ago, I was a student near the nations capital (Virginia side, living next to the house of little Sandra Bullock and her parents). I couldn't afford much in these days, but have build up a nice collection of Stanley hand tools (they were red at this time). I still have and regularly use them today.


----------



## oldhawkeye

Rodania Auto in a SS case. Given to me by a fellow employee. Don't you love people that do things like that?


----------



## Dan S

oldhawkeye said:


> Rodania Auto in a SS case. Given to me by a fellow employee. Don't you love people that do things like that?


Lucky guy. Yes, I would love people who do things like that, but honestly I don't know anyone who does things like that. ;-)


----------



## marks55

Longines today. I don't have many Longines in the collection, mostly because I never seem to find them
without major dial problems. This one's starting to show, but hopefully in my watch box, it won't get any worse.
I bought this one because it is rather nice and has a rather charming engraving on the reverse.
Don't know the model name of this one, so I call it "The Lambert Calatrava"







after it's previous owner.
The name sort of has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


----------



## balaton

1950s 34mm Swiss-made Golana in a steel case with a 17j ST 1686. First registered in 1957 by Heinz and Anna Goll (you can see where the brand name came from) a year after they had bought the 1898-founded business of Norbert Bernet. 

Not really very much to find other than a passing reference to a bankruptcy in 2002 and although the name seems to survive on modern-day quartz efforts, I doubt whether it now has any connection to the vintage brand.

Regards.


----------



## v8chrono

Picked up this recently from my local jeweler, it's been serviced and has an original bracelet (which is far too short, links required!) its got an unusual chocolate coloured dial. I believe it is an early model, would anyone care to confirm the movement, I'm hoping it's a 565? . . . .


----------



## hotsauz

Longines Conquest today!


----------



## bubba48

The 4th 38mm stainless steel (sorry, bad pics)


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Camy Geneve Royal with what I think is its original to period strap. 1970s. Not one of my better sets of photos, its much nicer color in real life.


----------



## Border-Reiver

Today: 1960s ARSA = Manufacture d'Horologerie *A*. *R*aymond *SA*, Tramelan-Dessus, Switzerland, hand wind, movement AS cal. 1802

The star today is not the watch, but my newly acquired spring bar bending tool.

When the bars sit too close to the case, you need bent spring bars in order not to mess up the leather wristbands at the end (especially the Chinese type with lizard-embossed ultrathin pig skin layers).

You don't have to shop around for bent bars anymore, you make them yourself from regular straight ones (the bent bars sold on the markets are produced the same way). Moreover, you can bend them individually, and also perhaps taking a larger size when a big curve is required on a longer bar.


----------



## oldhawkeye

So where does one acquire a tool of that sort?


----------



## oldhawkeye

Morning Comrades! Another gift from a coworker. I'd like to say it's because I'm such a wonderful person, but there are people who would violently disagree with that. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Border-Reiver

oldhawkeye said:


> So where does one acquire a tool of that sort?


eBay etc. keyword 'spring bar bending tool' - don't get one from China directly

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Watch-Brac...162582&hash=item23865eaba1:g:25kAAOSwVJhZOXRS

Esslinger had the same one I have, but has discontinued that
Thats what they have now:

https://www.esslinger.com/spring-bar-bending-pliers-5-inch/

Here is their old video on YouTube for the product I have. It looks like that was discontinued there. However, it nicely shows how things are done.






Forget what they say about 'curved watchbands'. The problem occurs when the bars are too close to the case, curved watchband or straight. The thing about the 'nylon jaws' to prevent scratches on the spring bar is a lot of crap. Who cares about scratches on the hidden springbars?


----------



## Elvis Silva

'77 Citizen 67-9313, cal. 8110, aka, Citizen Speedy. Latest acquisition.


----------



## mkws

marks55 said:


> Don't know the model name of this one


It probably didn't have one.


marks55 said:


> so I call it "The Lambert Calatrava"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after it's previous owner.


Just "Lambert" would do.


marks55 said:


> The name sort of has a nice ring to it, don't you think?


Sounds like Donkey braying;-)


----------



## MDT IT

New green lizard..


----------



## balaton

34mm DuWard with a 15j FHF 76 variant. The DuWard name seems to have been created in 1930 by the Barcelona jeweller Carlos Vendrell Paradis who had already fostered close links with various Swiss suppliers before registering the brand in 1934. 

Apparently marketed since 1950 by the Spanish distribution company Dersa (De Relojeria SA), the DuWard brand still exists today, although its heyday was really from the 1940s to the 1960s and I imagine mine will date from towards the end of that period. 

Regards.


----------



## marks55

After a short break, I'm back on the Hamilton path. This from a watchmaker's estate, came to me in a sorry state
with a broken crystal, missing hour marker at 2, the movement was missing it's automatic section. There was actually a
spider web (sans spider) inside the broken crystal. With a $20 initial price tag, I took it as a challenge. After a year of scrounging and making parts, 
and staring at it apart in a box, it's back together.
Still looking for that original bracelet.....

Powered by it's mostly original Hamilton 17j 694a, an ETA based movement.


----------



## sempervivens

Tomorrow I'm off to the Swiss Alps where there was abundant snow fall recently. In the snow I prefer to wear something rugged and water resistant and this is an old favorite:









A Seiko 'Apocalypse now' 6105-8110 which I got from its first owner who used to dive with it.

Opinions requested: this one is all original (dial and hands and bezel) but the hands show a lot of corrosion and are not very legible any more. In the future, should I change the hands for a new set ?


----------



## ManOnTime

sempervivens said:


> Tomorrow I'm off to the Swiss Alps where there was abundant snow fall recently. In the snow I prefer to wear something rugged and water resistant and this is an old favorite:
> 
> View attachment 12800897
> 
> 
> A Seiko 'Apocalypse now' 6105-8110 which I got from its first owner who used to dive with it.
> 
> Opinions requested: this one is all original (dial and hands and bezel) but the hands show a lot of corrosion and are not very legible any more. In the future, should I change the hands for a new set ?


I wouldn't. But since legibility is your concern, I would say do it, as long as you keep the original set so the watch can be put back to stock.


----------



## dspt




----------



## Elvis Silva

Excelsior Park Chronograph, cal. EP 4. Late 40's.


----------



## Liizio

Lemania 5100 based Tissot Navigator from around 1975.


----------



## James A

sempervivens said:


> Tomorrow I'm off to the Swiss Alps where there was abundant snow fall recently. In the snow I prefer to wear something rugged and water resistant and this is an old favorite:
> 
> View attachment 12800897
> 
> 
> A Seiko 'Apocalypse now' 6105-8110 which I got from its first owner who used to dive with it.
> 
> Opinions requested: this one is all original (dial and hands and bezel) but the hands show a lot of corrosion and are not very legible any more. In the future, should I change the hands for a new set ?


Hi sempervivens,

Great watch. These models can suffer form a little fungal type blackness on hands and indices. Your hands do look a little far gone. I would suggest two options.Get a set of new hands and keep the originals if you ever need to pass the watch on or get the hands cleaned up. If it was mine I'd get the steel hands polished and relumed to match the indices.

Enjoy the snow!

Regards,


----------



## bubba48




----------



## JP71624

1950s Parker (Venus 175) for me today.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

SandY 184










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Border-Reiver

busmatt said:


> SandY 184
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


That one perfectly matches the other H3


----------



## primabaleron

The Box


----------



## Tomcat1960

TISSOT PR516 Chronograph m.w., ref 40526-2X, cal. Lemania 1873

Inside:









Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## Droyal

February 1971.


----------



## kazrich

Early 1960's JeanRichard Aquastar today


----------



## balaton

For today, my 34.6mm Josmar. Resurrected from the dead box by my friendly, if reluctant, watchmaker and probably from around the late 1950s. The brand was first registered 1928 in Bettlach and ultimately assimilated into the Swiss Zeno-Watch Co in about 1970.

This particular watch is powered by a 17j pin-lever _Oberon_, my one and only such movement and a 21j version is shown on R.R.'s database: http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi?11&zenoshop&0&2uswk&Oberon. The inside of the case back is stamped Windert Trading Co Cases, Swiss made. 

As an aside, Oberon Watch Co made unremarkable own-brand watches and movements for their own and others' use, and may deserve their own little research project, despite their could-have-been-rather-worse trademark: https://watch-wiki.org/images/d/d3/Ob.jpg

Regards.


----------



## KasperDK




----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Balaton: very nice one! I must admit I've never heard or read about Oberon. But I like the second hand on your JOSMAR. |>

Regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton

Many thanks, Andreas. 

Whilst the Josmar brand was familiar to me, the Oberon movement lurking inside this one came as something of a surprise to me also. In my few hundreds of "vintage" (i.e. old rubbish) watches, and with only few still to identify, I'm certain that this Oberon is my only representative of that movement maker.

Regards.

B.


----------



## bubba48

2608 -1953


----------



## dspt

USSR pocket watch conversion. combination of yellow crystal and blued hands equals green hands


----------



## Tomcat1960

Today it's my oldest wristwatch again:



























Unknown Gents' m.w. watch, cal. Felsa 158

Viele Grüße
Andreas


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## balaton

Today, a 33mm Le Phare with its 25j ETA 2472 and probably from around the early 1960s.

Luckily, there's no shortage of recorded history about the brand, both in this forum and elsewhere. The company seems to have undergone many ownership changes over its hundred years lifetime, latterly being known as Le Phare Jean D'Eve before the "Le Phare" bit was dropped altogether in the 1990s, which seems rather a shame. 

Regards.


----------



## busmatt

I've been wearing this for a couple of days and it's not looking like it's coming off any time soon










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## PanPiotr

Delbana Skeleton


----------



## fiskadoro

July '69 Seiko World Time (6117-5010) with it's lovely linen dial.


----------



## primabaleron

Pewter


----------



## rokoce

Liizio said:


> Lemania 5100 based Tissot Navigator from around 1975.


That's a very good looking and underappreciated Tissot you have here. But I'm quite confident it's powered by Lemania 1341, which I'd say is a better movement than Lemania 5100, although it comes without the day complication, 24h display and hacking seconds.


----------



## bubba48

Indian Army PW today


----------



## jurgensonovic

Tissot above is Lemania 1341. I have similar Alpina Startimer with 1341

Today 7734 Aurore Luxe


----------



## Tony C.




----------



## balaton

Originally from a fellow-member and valued friend, today it's this 1950s 32mm Ankra Sport, with a 17j Durowe 1258 and Duro-Swing anti-shock. Currently on a temporary strap and missing its sweep seconds. 

There were several, mainly German, makers using this brand name, but the font used by Max Alex for the "A" of Ankra as shown in his Mikrolisk wordmark looks identical to mine. If so, 1935 seems to have been the year of registration. Unfortunately, I can find nothing much on Max Alex apart from him having been the owner of the Neumarkt workshop premises in Cottbus and whose father, Georg Alex, was a watchmaker and jeweller before him.

In a later (1939) registration, Mikrolisk links Max Alex with Ankra eV, a sales and guarantee association of German watchmakers, bringing us to Urofa/Uhrenrohwerkefabrik Glashütte AG whose history is another story altogether.

Regards.


----------



## busmatt

Vertex AllProof for today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder

A dress style Roamer Stingray for today..




















Not as sought after (or as crazily expensive ) as their Valjoux equipped diver chrono cousins but still a nice decently made watch.
This one has the earlier 44 jewelled version of Roamer`s MST 471 ...produced for just a few years before the cheaper to produce 28 jewelled version replaced it.
Apologies for the shoddy photography.






movement pic courtesy Dr Ranftt`s great website.


----------



## rokoce

balaton said:


> Originally from a fellow-member and valued friend, today it's this 1950s 32mm Ankra Sport, with a 17j Durowe 1258 and Duro-Swing anti-shock. Currently on a temporary strap and missing its sweep seconds.
> 
> There were several, mainly German, makers using this brand name, but the font used by Max Alex for the "A" of Ankra as shown in his Mikrolisk wordmark looks identical to mine. If so, 1935 seems to have been the year of registration. Unfortunately, I can find nothing much on Max Alex apart from him having been the owner of the Neumarkt workshop premises in Cottbus and whose father, Georg Alex, was a watchmaker and jeweller before him.
> 
> In a later (1939) registration, Mikrolisk links Max Alex with Ankra eV, a sales and guarantee association of German watchmakers, bringing us to Urofa/Uhrenrohwerkefabrik Glashütte AG whose history is another story altogether.
> 
> Regards.


In addition to the name and the movement, the lume is also distinctively German for that vintage. For instance, you can see similar bright green lume on Junghans watches from that era. I believe German manufacturers used a phosphoric lume as opposed (or perhaps in addition) to the more prevalent radium and tritium.

I'm glad you're still enjoying this Ankra after all these years. AFAIK the previous owner kept it for less than a month.


----------



## Tomcat1960

busmatt said:


> I've been wearing this for a couple of days and it's not looking like it's coming off any time soon


Can you define "soon", please? :-d

This dull day deserved some colour:



























Sandoz Automatic "Mysterieuse", ref. 1788Z84-3, cal. FHF 908

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## Nacoga

Today it is the LOV Aqua Sport on the new band that arrived today. The way the textured black leather makes the yellowed lume hands pop!

Got something pretty special on the way... stay tuned


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> Can you define "soon", please? :-d
> 
> This dull day deserved some colour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sandoz Automatic "Mysterieuse", ref. 1788Z84-3, cal. FHF 908
> 
> Kind regards
> Andreas


"Soon" turned out to be today, by the way, I've missed that Sandoz ???

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## marks55

Today's project was this Baylor dive watch, a recent arrival out of a lot of "Junkque". Couldn't see the dial when it arrived, too much dirt,
and way too many scratches. I had to pull the movement, the crystal was scratched on the inside. (How does this happen?)
Some Polywatch and some 2000 grit paper took care of the problem. Keeping notoriously accurate time
Rated to 450 ft, and all stainless case lead me to believe this probably wasn't a cheap watch in it's day.
I went through my stash of crowns, but couldn't find a stainless replacement, so another day. I'm guessing the markers
on the dial contain luminous material, but it's gone way dark.
I have no idea what movement this is, but,unlike it's brothers seen on the 'bay, this one had nothing to do with Heuer.


----------



## nycddancer

Thrift store find, 1950s bucherer, 10um gold plate, fhf 96-4 movement adjusted to three positions. Always nice to find a very nice condition old piece at a good price buried among a mountain of generic 1990s quartz watches at a thrift store. Set it and came back the next day, bought it on sight when it was only 4 seconds off. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## primabaleron




----------



## MDT IT




----------



## James A

marks55 said:


> Today's project was this Baylor dive watch, a recent arrival out of a lot of "Junkque". Couldn't see the dial when it arrived, too much dirt,
> and way too many scratches. I had to pull the movement, the crystal was scratched on the inside. (How does this happen?)
> Some Polywatch and some 2000 grit paper took care of the problem. Keeping notoriously accurate time
> Rated to 450 ft, and all stainless case lead me to believe this probably wasn't a cheap watch in it's day.
> I went through my stash of crowns, but couldn't find a stainless replacement, so another day. I'm guessing the markers
> on the dial contain luminous material, but it's gone way dark.
> I have no idea what movement this is, but,unlike it's brothers seen on the 'bay, this one had nothing to do with Heuer.


Looks like it's a FELSA










bidfun-db Archive: Watch Movements: Felsa 4002

Regards,


----------



## soviet

Seiko LM for an event. Looks like a merit awarding gift watch by the President of Japan National Raiway.


----------



## Kreyke

Recently put it on its original bracelet and it's so charming!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## strawcow

nycddancer said:


> Set it and came back the next day, bought it on sight when it was only 4 seconds off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


I might be living in a cave but there's a protip right there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kit7

1959 Longines gold filled 19 ASD while feeding the cows.:-!








There's no emoj here for embarrassed.:-s


----------



## Tomcat1960

busmatt said:


> "Soon" turned out to be today, by the way, I've missed that Sandoz 襤襤襤


Was not a day too soon, then! ;-)



Kreyke said:


> Recently put it on its original bracelet and it's so charming!


Yes, it does! I'm after a genuine steel bracelet for mine, too.



strawcow said:


> I might be living in a cave but there's a protip right there.


Excuse me ... what's a "protip"?

As for the watch: great to see a watch from Bucherer's "entry level". I knew they had to have something cheaper than their re-packaged Omegas and other top-of-the-list Swiss brands. And the FHF-96 is a very solid base - the ones in my possession all run extremely accurate.

For me, this beautiful CERTINA 288 does it today:



























CERTINA '288' Automatic, ref. 5801 810, cal. 25-671

Certina's first 28.800 bph movement is compelling not only for the ball bearing on the cannon pinion (which makes for very soft setting), but also for the nice date "quick" set, known from previous Certina date calibers: the date switches smoothly between 11 pm and 1 am, equalling one turn on the crown between thump and index finger. (This way the Certina will be back on your wrist in many cases where you're fumbling with the crown position for "quick set" in many ETA movements ;-))

Simple solution to a simple enough problem - funny thing that other manufacturers haven't found this before...

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## Kreyke

Tomcat1960 said:


> Yes, it does! I'm after a genuine steel bracelet for mine, too.
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


Show your zodiac! It's so underrated.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver

Today: 1972 (N2) BULOVA cushion, hand wind, movement cal. 11 AOCD

It has a (advance only) date quick-set (by repeatedly pulling and pushing the crown). I screwed up and went a day ahead, but don't want to go through again for an entire month. With all those quick sets, it's better to stop a day before and do the rest the conventional way. Anyway, it's just for a day and I only have to remember '- 1'.


----------



## nick10

I am wearing this small but beautiful Zenith from 1956:


----------



## balaton

Today a 34mm Junghans Trilastic with its 17j J84/S.

Most likely from the late 1950s and it certainly looks as though someone had been having a bit of a tussle with the stem release screw.

Regards.


----------



## Rolex6022

My new vintage 1501. Slate Sunburst Sigma dial on its very tight jubilee.


----------



## busmatt

A watch that's from smack bang in the middle of the seventies, and couldn't really be from any other time










The Rotary GT

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48




----------



## hotsauz

Back to basics.


----------



## RandalW

Omega f300HZ obsession, I'm actually wearing both to validate function after a service.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Verdi

and this:


----------



## Nacoga

As promised in my previous post, something a little different.A weird but wonderful 1974 Timex, on a gold-plated BoR bracelet. Nothing subtle about this one!

It is running a cheap little pin-lever movement, which surprisingly enough keeps decent time. I actually only got this one as it was super cheap and really wanted a BoR bracelet for my Bentima Star, unfortunately this bracelet is 20mm so I'll just have to keep looking  However, its not entirely a loss! I still got this fun watch out of it.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Nacoga: that is one wonderful Timex, Sir! I like that red'n'gold very much! And, yes, those "cheap little pin-lever movements" really give you a run for your money - most in my collection are as accurate as any expensive Swiss lever movement! (Those that aren't are in need for a service ;-))

This side of the screen it's 'Easy does it' today:



























EDOX 'Acapulco 202' Automatic, cal. AS 1916

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## jurgensonovic




----------



## bubba48

Arrived right now; 39mm diameter, 45mm lug to lug



















Waiting for a suitable strap


----------



## balaton

Today it's been this 36mm Croton Electronic with a 7j ESA 9158. 

Regards.


----------



## demonfinder

Mid `40`s Buren Grand Prix for today




















It`s of no great value and just a plated case but keeps decent time and still in decent nick for a seventy plus year old.
In house Buren 410 calibre movement.


----------



## Tomcat1960

What a beautiful movement - such a shame it's hidden behind a steel lid ;-)


----------



## Dan S

Gallet MultiChron 45m with an Excelsior Park movement.


----------



## sinner777

Longines today.


----------



## MDT IT

Nice mid-size..


----------



## kazrich

1950's 35mm Excelsior Park with EP4 today with typical 1940's - 1950's loud and proud mechanical winding and chrono re setting movement


----------



## Tomcat1960

Kreyke said:


> Show your zodiac! It's so underrated.


Here you go:



























ZODIAC 'Sea Wolf' Automatic, cal. 72

The bracelet is aftermarket, but it looks at least somewhat similar to the factory-fitted Champion. I like it enough, anyway, to wear the Sea Wolf on it ;-)

'Underrated', by the way, is not exactly what comes to my mind when I look at the prices they usually command in the market. I find them rather steep for watches nearly unwearable for most people today because of their little size (35 mm w/o crown). Funny enough that they were deemed 'big' in the 1960s, as shown in this advertisement:










Best regards
Andreas


----------



## bubba48




----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Wilson Sub 








​


----------



## jurgensonovic

6619-8120 Sportsmatic


----------



## Literustyfan

1917 WWI Elgin Military Pocket Watch with the VERY RARE Mealy Manufacturing "WARRIOR" Wrist Watch Conversion Guard.

This is a massive size 12s conversion guard, to the best of my knowledge it is the BIGGEST wrist watch conversion guard ever made.

Metal Elgin military dial, correct military hands for this dial, Philadelphia silverode semi-hermetic case.

High grade 17 jewel grade 345 movement dating to 1917.

The "WARRIOR" guard was first introduced in February of 1918.

It is massive, 47mm going across.


----------



## fiskadoro

Colorful Golana Chronograph today


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

literustyfan, if I ever come out of my early electric rabbit hole, I worry that I'll fall down into yours. Everything you show off is such a lovely piece.


----------



## hotsauz

ExcelPark today


----------



## marks55

I managed to miss-spend most of my youth while wearing this. 40 years later,
my youth is gone, but the watch is still here.
The bracelet was new last year, already the screws are coming loose.
The stupid part was, the dealer that sold me this still had 6105's in stock, but I wanted the newer model.
Thinking back, I think it was the screw down crown that sold me on this.


----------



## balaton

35mm Accurist Shockmaster today. From the 1960s and driven by a 21j ETA 2409 with Monorex anti-shock device. Probably quite a handsome watch in its day.

Regards.


----------



## Nacoga

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Nacoga: that is one wonderful Timex, Sir! I like that red'n'gold very much! And, yes, those "cheap little pin-lever movements" really give you a run for your money - most in my collection are as accurate as any expensive Swiss lever movement! (Those that aren't are in need for a service ;-))


It is nice! I love the depth of the dial, with the matte red and black sunburst effect. That's actually really great to hear! I had so far only encountered people who hate pin-lever movements, so I ended up building a bit of a prejudice against them... however, in the case of this Timex, I couldn't be more pleased. It ticks along just fine and keeps time within a few seconds/day.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ literustyfan: nice one! By the looks of it, there's no crystal on this watch - am I right?

Regards
Andreas


----------



## Literustyfan

Actually, that is the original factory crystal.

All I did was clean it, still in very good condition.


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## rokoce

A new addition to the family. I can't find much about it online, but it's signed Petronius, although it is obviously made by Atlantic; there's even the signature "a" logo on the dial, and the caseback is signed with a huge Atlantic logo. This might had helped me to score it for a good price, considering it's an A. Schild powered funky all stainless steel vintage diver with a screw down crown.


----------



## bubba48

2450


----------



## balaton

1950s Kienzle Auto from the good ol' GDR, with their 19j 57/19 movement. In need of a service, judging by the regulator.

Regards.


----------



## Literustyfan

1918 WWI Elgin RED XII Trench Watch, OFFSET CROWN, SEMI-HERMETIC, COIN EDGE BEZEL.

Sterling Silver Philadelphia Case, Metal RED XII Military Dial, Thick Blue Steel Hands.

Original Over-Sized Sterling Silver Factory Crown, Dark Brown Distressed Leather Kitchener Strap.


----------



## hotsauz

Triple date.


----------



## busmatt

I'm off to see "The Darkest Hour" a film about Sir Winston Churchill's part in the Second World War, so I'm wearing a watch that lived through the war










My 1937 Vertex AllProof.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Tomcat1960

balaton said:


> 1950s Kienzle Auto from the good ol' GDR, with their 19j 57/19 movement.


Nope. Kienzle was from West Germany. ;-)

(Interesting what Roland has to say about the movement: that's what I'd call "service-friendly" ;-))



busmatt said:


> I'm off to see "The Darkest Hour" a film about Sir Winston Churchill's part in the Second World War, so I'm wearing a watch that lived through the war
> 
> My 1937 Vertex AllProof.


Cool! I'm looking forward to it, too. Let's see what watch I'll take with me. ;-)

Had a business meeting today:



























CERTINA '288' Automatic Day/Date, ref. 918 3476 41, cal. 25-682

The employee I'm working with at our client is a watch collector too. Some pretty nice pieces in his collection - like a Bulova Accutron Space View looking like built yesterday, a Rallye Speedmaster, and, today, a Tudor Oyster with nice patina.

Regards
Andreas


----------



## son2silver

Oldie but goodie


----------



## KROG

Old pic because the ones I took today didn't come out as nice. After some initial teething pains after service this watch has been my daily wearer for nearly a month. Keeps better time than I ever thought possible too.

On a side note does anyone know where I can find an original crystal for it? The one on it now just doesn't do it justice and messes up the lines and sleekness.


----------



## balaton

Tomcat1960 said:


> Nope. Kienzle was from West Germany. ;-)
> 
> (Interesting what Roland has to say about the movement: that's what I'd call "service-friendly" ;-))
> 
> 'Course they were! Sorry Andreas, don't know what I was thinking. And "service-friendly" indeed.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## marks55

Wittnauer with a power reserve for today. Finally back from a trip
to the watchmaker, it had been sitting in the watch box needing service for sometime now.
I have to admit, this one's going to be an addiction.


----------



## RandalW

66' Seiko Sportsmatic Deluxe



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> Cool! I'm looking forward to it, too. Let's see what watch I'll take with me. ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Andreas


You must endeavour to see this film, it's simply stunning, Career defining performances by the entire cast. It's rare these days to find a film that silences the entire cinema for the duration of the film.

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## James A

Been enjoying a Smiths today.










Regards,


----------



## dspt

yesterdays pic


----------



## OhDark30

Nice 67-9119, dspt!

I've been enjoying a Smiths (strap) on my Strela









(Hadn't realised that the strap was original to my 1970 Smiths until I saw this listing


----------



## bubba48

The first slim watch by Seiko


----------



## Tomcat1960

The following watch has been in my possession for some four-and-a-half years now. I bought it from a fellow collector who himself had bought it for a restoration project that fell through. Its case was in very good condition, other than the glass which was adorned by several deep scratches:









Photo 'EvanHaggad', German Uhr Forum

Well, freshman as I was back these days, I deemed the scratches _manageable _(which they were, as it turned out.) What I hadn't realized immediately was the fact that the case required a certain type of bracelet, which, of course, I didn't have. So the watch went back into the envelope it had come in, and waited.

And waited.

And waited.

What for? Special bracelets are hard to find, and I'm definitely not the kind of person who buy a watch just to strip it of its bracelet.

Luckily, my daughter is.  She had bought a "box full with watch parts and parts watches" for an art project some five years ago. When cleaning out my workspace these days I came across this box that had somehow ended in my possession. And there it was - an old SEIKO Quartz watch (ref. 8223-7150) whose innards had been ripped out by someone else before. No way to salvage it. But its case shape reminded me of something ;-)

And so it came to pass that the old PALLAS Automatic now rides on a SEIKO Quartz bracelet. Not the worst of partnerships I dare saying ;-)




























The mineral glass is really, REALLY thick, by the way:










The watch reminds me of an early 1970's Omega Seamaster Diver or Seamaster Cosmic diver. I take it, PALLAS made it at about the same time, so the alikeness was probably not entirely undesired.

By the way, one last question: does anyone of you recognize this symbol prominent on the souothern half of the dial?










It looks like a stylized falcon or seagull, but could also be a shape on a map. Any idea?

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## balaton

Simple 1960s 34mm Rotary Auto today, with a 21j AS 1700/01.

Regards.


----------



## river rat




----------



## James A

Tomcat1960 said:


> The following watch has been in my possession for some four-and-a-half years now. I bought it from a fellow collector who himself had bought it for a restoration project that fell through. Its case was in very good condition, other than the glass which was adorned by several deep scratches:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo 'EvanHaggad', German Uhr Forum
> 
> Well, freshman as I was back these days, I deemed the scratches _manageable _(which they were, as it turned out.) What I hadn't realized immediately was the fact that the case required a certain type of bracelet, which, of course, I didn't have. So the watch went back into the envelope it had come in, and waited.
> 
> And waited.
> 
> And waited.
> 
> What for? Special bracelets are hard to find, and I'm definitely not the kind of person who buy a watch just to strip it of its bracelet.
> 
> Luckily, my daughter is.  She had bought a "box full with watch parts and parts watches" for an art project some five years ago. When cleaning out my workspace these days I came across this box that had somehow ended in my possession. And there it was - an old SEIKO Quartz watch (ref. 8223-7150) whose innards had been ripped out by someone else before. No way to salvage it. But its case shape reminded me of something ;-)
> 
> And so it came to pass that the old PALLAS Automatic now rides on a SEIKO Quartz bracelet. Not the worst of partnerships I dare saying ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mineral glass is really, REALLY thick, by the way:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The watch reminds me of an early 1970's Omega Seamaster Diver or Seamaster Cosmic diver. I take it, PALLAS made it at about the same time, so the alikeness was probably not entirely undesired.
> 
> By the way, one last question: does anyone of you recognize this symbol prominent on the souothern half of the dial?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like a stylized falcon or seagull, but could also be a shape on a map. Any idea?
> 
> Best regards
> Andreas


Hi Andreas,

The bracelet fits perfectly. The logo on your watch is the old logo for Air Siam now known as Thai Airways.


















Regards,


----------



## Elvis Silva

Bulova Accutron cal. 2182 (1972)


----------



## Elvis Silva

Universal Genève Polerouter cal. 138 SS (1955/56).


----------



## esdy_11192

Today, in fact it's already past midnight, I got this Fortis Trueline on my wrist. Inside there's a beautifully finished ETA 2452 automatic movement with 21 jewels. Photo from me taking my dog for a walk.


----------



## son2silver

Question for the veterans: what bands (material, colors) would look good with my 1974 Hamilton Auto Date Buccaneer? Dial is a sunburst gray that takes on different color depending on lighting. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

son2silver said:


> Question for the veterans: what bands (material, colors) would look good with my 1974 Hamilton Auto Date Buccaneer? Dial is a sunburst gray that takes on different color depending on lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about a really nice rally strap? I'm thinking navy blue would go with a grey dial, something like this

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/162265658936

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## busmatt

Can you remember when you only had one watch? I can, and this was my daily wearer










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## kazrich

Feeling a bit delicate on this rainy Sunday morning , so something lightweight is the order of the day.
35mm. 1949 / possible 1950 tubular lug JLC wrist alarm without shock protection. The movement number is from 1949
but the watch was launched in 1950.

No mention of the Memovox name anywhere on the watch but is called a Memovox in the advert.


----------



## Border-Reiver

river rat said:


>


Oh, my God!...


----------



## Border-Reiver

busmatt said:


> Can you remember when you only had one watch? I can, and this was my daily wearer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


Can you remember, when you always wanted to have a watch until your parents finally gave in?
Can you remember, when you just had one watch to wear?
Can you remember when you had a couple of watches, and the nice feeling, to change between the two?
Can you remember when you had seven watches, one for each day of the weak.
Can you remember &#8230;
Can you remember &#8230;
Can you remember &#8230;
And few more years down the road, you will ask your wife: Honey, can you remember where I put these boxes with the Bulova watches, or the Omegas, or &#8230;


----------



## probep

Dugena Tropica Calendar


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ son2silver: nice one! I'd try a blue-white-orange NATO, if I'd be in the mood for a bit of colour. Otherwise, I guess any grey would also do fine.

@ kazrich: wow! What a beauty! If one could get hold of one of these at "a very commercial price" today! ;-)

@ JamesA: thanks a lot - that's it! Which, of course, leads to the next question: what does the logo of an airline do on the dial of a watch? Was it intended to be merchandised on occasion of a direct connection between Bangkok (via Athens) to Frankfurt/Main, due to be opened in 1975? (This connection was never established, however, as the airline went out of business in 1977 upon instigation by the Thai government who wanted to fold it into Thai Airways.)

Fun fact: Air Siam was the second air line (after Air France) to order the Airbus A300, making it the first air line to operate two-, three- and four-engined 'widebodies' at the same time.

Unfortunately, the PALLAS stopped yesterday evening at 7:07 pm, so this Junghans had to step in:



























Junghans Handaufzug, kal. 620.55

Enjoy your Sunday!

Best
Andreas


----------



## balaton

33mm Vidar today, perhaps from the 1950s. I had recently exhumed this watch for a different thread regarding the movement but on the brand itself, and having now discounted any connection with Roamer or LT-G, I can find no history at all. 

The 17j movement remains something of a mystery, even with the best, and much appreciated, efforts of some contributors, including our good Doctor R. who is reminded of some Intex calibres from Willi Friesinger, citing their cal. 1055 as an example. Unfortunately, Intex movements are, in R.R.'s words,"between poorly and not published" so he can only speculate at this stage. 

By way of a postscript, Intex is linked by Lorenz with the possibly even more obscure movements by Jäckle, but I'll be giving that particular black hole a wide berth for the present.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Klaus Tickalot

Hi there,
first post in WRUW.
Brought back to life today: 
Roxy Anker 17 Rubis stossgesichert, diameter ~34mm with Durowe 451, dial in hammer effect enamel.
No, that's not Patina! It's simply an old watch probably from the late 60's Germany/Pforzheim by Castan & Kotalik or Emil Werner.


----------



## jurgensonovic

Alpina 1341


----------



## slopingsteve

I started out the year with a resolution to actually wear some of the watches that I have been neglecting. Fine sounding words, which led me to wear this Lanco at the beginning of last week...








It is a fine watch and keeps good time but I'm a bit ashamed to say that it just didn't hold my attention. I don't know why, because I remember being thoroughly enamoured by all things Lanco a couple of years ago; what has changed? I have, I suppose.
This week I have started out with a Casio Casiotron that I know I still love although my attention has been diverted of late by small Rotarys and old silver Ingersolls.
The only problem I have with this Casio is that it is in such good condition that I worry about scratching or damaging it. But what is the point of having a watch that you are scared of wearing?


----------



## enzo1

Memovox


----------



## rokoce

jurgensonovic said:


> Alpina 1341


Wow, just wow! Pure perfection.

@balaton: Well, we know one thing -- it's foreign!


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ balaton: I really like your rarebirds! More! More!

Today I'm in a hurry so without much ado:



























Seiko 'World Time' Automatic, ref. 6117-6400, cal. 6117B

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## balaton

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ balaton: I really like your rarebirds! More! More!
> 
> Today I'm in a hurry so without much ado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 'World Time' Automatic, ref. 6117-6400, cal. 6117B
> 
> Kind regards
> Andreas


Well thank you, kind Sir. I'll see what I can do.

Best regards,

B.


----------



## balaton

34mm Swiss Emperor today, with a 25j AS 1700/01 and probably dating from the 1960s. Mikrolisk shows this brand having been registered by E Gunzinger & Co. and also, in 1959, by the not-very-Swiss-sounding Kenroy, Gough & Co, both of Neuchâtel.

The Swiss Emperor name also seems to be associated with the many brands registered to Gunzinger Frères SA, but whether E Gunzinger was oneof the "Frères" (G, E and W, I believe) and just exactly where Kenroy, Gough & Co fit in the equation, I've not yet managed to unravel.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48

Larex-Fon by Lanco


----------



## demonfinder

Mid `50`s Roamer calendar pointer for today.


























I had the case on this one re-plated a year or so ago for a reasonable price (most that turn up on ebay seem to suffer with plating wear too) .The original dial and hands have held up pretty well so the outlay didn`t seem too bad.
These sometimes turn up for sale with some terrible redilals in either black or white on auction sites ..they were only ever originally produced with cream dials .
This one was for the German speaking market and I still sometimes get mixed up with the days of the week..luckily Monday in German is Montag.
Tues,Weds and Thursday are the ones that still catch me out.

Runs with Roamers own MST 416 movement. Small recessed push button at 2 O`clock to set the date


----------



## dspt

on an "almost-matching" bracelet today. It's "almost" matching because these watches were equipped with chrome-plated bracelets of the same design, when this is a stainless steel variation. And because it's hard for me to understand, why the designer decided this will be a good match.


----------



## marks55

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ balaton: I really like your rarebirds! More! More!
> 
> Today I'm in a hurry so without much ado:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seiko 'World Time' Automatic, ref. 6117-6400, cal. 6117B
> 
> Kind regards
> Andreas


The snow fall this year in Burbank has been really light this year, but even during my college
years in Buffalo, I never found nice watches like this in snow banks.


----------



## esdy_11192

*Dugena *on my wrist today. UFOish case from the 70s. Inside there's a nice ETA 2783.


----------



## busmatt

This came to me last week, it was fitted with a mesh bracelet but I'm really not a fan so I decided to change it, this is where the fun starts;

1: Release spring bars
2: Remove strap
3: Fit new strap

Well that's how it should have worked, now for the reality;

1: Try to remove old seized spring bars (Fail miserably)
2: Force strap off(I have plenty of new bars)
3: Notice that one little piece of spring bar is stuck in the lug hole (Flush !)
4: Spend the best part of a week trying to remove it 
5: Finally get it out using a combination of Lemon juice and rapeseed oil (I don't know why but it worked)
6: Fit new strap 
7: Regale my chums on WUS with the story and post picture










A c: 70/80's Rotary

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## hotsauz

Colomby today.


----------



## Border-Reiver

busmatt said:


> This came to me last week, it was fitted with a mesh bracelet but I'm really not a fan so I decided to change it, this is where the fun starts;
> 
> 1: Release spring bars
> 2: Remove strap
> 3: Fit new strap
> 
> Well that's how it should have worked, now for the reality;
> 
> 1: Try to remove old seized spring bars (Fail miserably)
> 2: Force strap off(I have plenty of new bars)
> 3: Notice that one little piece of spring bar is stuck in the lug hole (Flush !)
> 4: Spend the best part of a week trying to remove it
> 5: Finally get it out using a combination of Lemon juice and rapeseed oil (I don't know why but it worked)
> 6: Fit new strap
> 7: Regale my chums on WUS with the story and post picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A c: 70/80's Rotary
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


I have heared similar stories when people were milling and fitting in a new balance staff with a re-adjustment of the bent hairspring, but on changing a wrist band ...???


----------



## mar777

Military Tissot Chronograph from 1940's with legendary Lemania 15TL movement, runs and keeps time perfectly.


----------



## Border-Reiver

mar777 said:


> Military Tissot Chronograph from 1940's with legendary Lemania 15TL movement, runs and keeps time perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 12828429


Nothing much to say except:


----------



## castlk

_*Vintage 1971 Timex Marlin Mechanical Hand Winder w/42 Hour Power Reserve on Honey Leather for Today

*







_


----------



## sinner777

Rat look Darwil special flat 73 today


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## awa

Fortis...


----------



## Tomcat1960

With that dull weather outside I needed a spring day on my wrist:



























CITIZEN '7' Day/Date Automatic, ref. 4-R02106 RC, cal. 8200

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## balaton

I may as well get my apologies over at the start for today's wearer (and only for today, before it re-joins its better-looking chum in the Black Lagoon), this 36mm 1970s Trafalgar driven by a 21j version of the pin-lever Ronda 1218-21 auto movement seemingly sourced from the Basis Watch Co . They say the camera never lies, but mine evidently does, making this "beauty" look *much* less garish and considerably better than it does in real life. It truly is a bit of a shocker.

If anyone's interested, and I barely am myself, this one will most likely have been branded for Willy Herman's London-based Trafalgar Watch Co, distributors of watches at the OMG end of the spectrum. The entrepreneurial Willy and his watches apparently did good business with Messrs. Tesco (other Supermarkets are available) - which speaks volumes for the brand. 

And, no, I don't know why I bought it either.

Regards.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## thoth

I have decided to go on a "watch a day" trip through the collection. First up...

Tugaris 21 Jewel. Stainless case with 14k applied markers.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hotsauz

Gallet today


----------



## ManOnTime

Ringo!


----------



## Dan S

Omega from 1940s with 30T2 PC movement (shock-protected variation) in "jumbo" 38mm SS case.


----------



## arejay101

This Rodana I just put on a beige Alligator strap.


----------



## RobW

Rolex Datejust 16030 dating to 1984.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Real Artman

Citizen Chronograph Automatic with flyback movement cal. 8110A from 1974. I was going to get this one polished, but I kinda like all the scratches.


----------



## GUTuna




----------



## Cvp33




----------



## Tomcat1960

Roberta Automatic, cal. AS 1903

"Roberta" was the main brand for Robert Kauderer of Pforzheim, Germany.

Best,
Andreas


----------



## kazrich

Late 50's / early 60's Rose gold plated Enicar today. 37mm without crown was pretty large for the day and wears more like 38mm.


----------



## MDT IT

..rare reference of Pulsar.


----------



## bubba48

...hummmmmmmmm...


----------



## demonfinder

New in today ,1920`s trench style.
In nice condition but movement looks a bit dry and dirty so I`ll probably push it up the queue I have awaiting a service.



















Movement is an 15 jewel MST 175 -Roamers second mens wristwatch calibre (1918-1928)


----------



## esdy_11192

Today this nice Kirovskie (Кировские) from the 50s (?). I like the fancy lugs and the interesting markings. It's a flea market find from many years ago. The crystal was covered with some kind of rust, but the dial was in great shape as you can see. 

The steel band is also from SSSR.


----------



## balaton

Another Kienzle for today, a 1960s 34mm Selecta, not driven by one of their usual pin-lever jobs but by one of their less common pallet-lever movements, in this case the 058b25 with Kif-Trior anti shock.

This was a gift from my watchmaker who really, really, doesn't like Kienzles and so, by extension, clearly doesn't like me very much either. However, it keeps great time so I'll have it, thank you very much.

Regards.


----------



## thoth

Day 2

Stainless Ogival










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## balaton

36mm Sears Stellaris with 7j ESA 9157 from the 1970s for today.

Regards.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Omega 'Constellation' Automatic Chronometer, ref. 168.046, cal. 1001[/SIZE]

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## bubba48




----------



## busmatt

This plopped in the post box yesterday










It'd be a shame not too wear it, it a 1950's VIRTRU a brand of the Crown manufacturing company in Leeds (according to Mikrolisk)









Here's an old advert with some clocks on









And if anyone can ID the movement from the sellers picture, I'd appreciate it

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## Elvis Silva

UG Uni-Compax cal. 285. Late 40's/early 50's.


----------



## fiskadoro

1974 Seiko 6139-7069


----------



## fiskadoro

This is an amazing looking dial! Does the little dot up top flash like the Mondia Top Second, or just show that the alarm is set? I'm fascinated.



bubba48 said:


> Larex-Fon by Lanco


----------



## Dan S

Early Zenith El Primero A385.


----------



## sinner777

Roamer Rockshell Mark II


----------



## mkws

busmatt said:


> This plopped in the post box yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'd be a shame not too wear it, it a 1950's VIRTRU a brand of the Crown manufacturing company in Leeds (according to Mikrolisk)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's an old advert with some clocks on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if anyone can ID the movement from the sellers picture, I'd appreciate it
> 
> Matt
> 
> Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


FEF 290 or a derivative of it.


----------



## thoth

Day 3

Invicta ...a real one










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## son2silver

Thanks to everyone who gave strap advises for the old Hammy other day. It currently sits on a distressed leather Nato:


----------



## James A

Oris today










Regards,


----------



## bubba48

fiskadoro said:


> This is an amazing looking dial! Does the little dot up top flash like the Mondia Top Second, or just show that the alarm is set? I'm fascinated.


Alarm on/red
Alarm off/white


----------



## sinner777

Certina Argonaut 220


----------



## Tomcat1960

Nice cufflinks! |>

I think I've never shown this one before:



























KIENZLE 'Life' m.w., cal. Durowe INT 7425

KIENZLE 'Life' ... and yes, lived it has, indeed! ;-)

Best 
Andreas


----------



## sinner777

Cvp33 said:


> View attachment 12832817


Nice 66. Bit scarcer cushion case, they usually came in much thinner classic cases.


----------



## balaton

Staying with the "electronic" box for today with this 35mm Timex and, from memory, housing their 3j M51 movement.

Regards.


----------



## Elvis Silva

Latest acquisitions: two funky Orient watches, for those days I feel playful! My wife utterly loved'em! (Pause to contain a guffaw...)

Orient SK cal. 46941 - I suppose this one is from early 70's, as I was able to find online at least one specimen similar to it, from 1971. The use of caliber 46941, introduced by 1971 IIRC, and the "Water Resist" marking on its caseback suggest that period.









Orient King Diver cal. 1942. As this one is marked "Water Proof" on its caseback and is powered by cal. 1942, I intuit it must be from mid-late 60's. Orient's KD line was issued in 1964, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## thoth

Day 4

1913 Ariston




























Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime

On the wrist today is a watch marketed in the late 1950s and early 1960s by Fingerhut, a mail-order catalog company.

This Manson contains a one jewel Baumgartner 134 (I think) with unusual shock protection similar to Incaflex. Simple yet robust, in a quiet room you definitely know you're wearing it. :-d





























​


----------



## fiskadoro

Some funkiness for Friday with this Nivada GLX


----------



## son2silver

1950s Omega









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron

Sherpas...


----------



## v8chrono

1943 Tissot Aquasport


----------



## mkws

Since it was among a few watches I got back from service earlier this week, wearing this one - the 1947 Tissot Antimagnetique, cal.27, in a 14ct case:








The multitude of issues with this watch made me and my watchmaker friend nickname it "The Golden Disaster." Dial tampered with and with paint flaking off, worn pinions, loose mainspring barrel had the amplitude all over the bloody place, knackered crystal, worn crown, and a rusted screw got stuck in the baseplate. Now, after months, the little bastard came back to life, with a new crown, crystal and strap, movement fully overhauled, mainspring replaced, and dial + hands transplanted from a completely FUBAR donor watch. Still golden, but no longer a disaster.


----------



## bubba48

fiskadoro said:


> Some funkiness for Friday with this Nivada GLX
> 
> View attachment 12839825


 Never seen and really........:think: strange. I would say Leonardesque ;-)


----------



## bubba48




----------



## busmatt

I'm officially on holiday for a week, what better way to spend my time than to go Camping










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton

Today a 33.4mm steel-cased G. Van Doorn with a 25j ETA 2452. Dutch name, bought from Holland and registered 1961 in Switzerland, this one came on a steel ROWI Fixo-Flex, purportedly original to the watch which seems plausible as I had to snip the spring bars to remove them to fit the new band. 

I'd have liked to have been able to say something, anything, about this brand. After all, 1961 is within living memory of many (alright, some) of us, not exactly ancient history, but there's nothing to be found. Nor can I trace anything remotely watch-related to any internet-listed Gerrit Van Doorn and if it hadn't been for the entry in Mikrolisk, I'd have assumed it to be a private label job.

The mention of 3 Adjustments suggests it wasn't aimed at the US market but I'm not entirely sure for whom it was intended as I've been unable to find another example of this make. So, either folks who have them, don't sell them or, sadly, Meneer Van Doorn was making watches no-one wanted to buy. Well, almost no-one.

Regards.


----------



## Thunderdaddy

️









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee

Vintage Chronograph Diver








​


----------



## MDT IT

Rare diver years '00


----------



## demonfinder

1940`s Certina Labora for today
KF 320B movement


----------



## Liizio

Citizen Digi-Ana from 1979


----------



## thoth

Day 5

Camy Sputnik Crystal 1001










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

balaton said:


> Staying with the "electronic" box for today with this 35mm Timex and, from memory, housing their 3j M51 movement.


Cool - an older edition of my "Dynabeat" with the faster M254:










(Not sure whether it's the M254 inside, actually. Judging by the movement of the second hand, it's running even slower than 21.600 bph. Keeps good time, though |>)

And regarding your watch of today, I guess "Gerrit van Doorn" (for whom the brand was registered on July 18, 1961 at Lengnau, Switzerland) had them made exclusively for the Dutch and Belgian markets. So maybe further research there may unearth further examples ;-)

@ fiskadoro: wow - that Nivada is REALLY funky!

@ mkws: looks as if this patina was well earned, then. Lovely!

@ busmatt: what better way? Heck, I know about a thousand better ways to spend rainy days than with Camping! ;-) (Nice watch, by the way!)

* * *​
Today something black:




































VIALUX 'Super' m.w., ref. 202, cal. FHF 96-4N

Best
Andreas


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ busmatt: what better way? Heck, I know about a thousand better ways to spend rainy days than with Camping! ;-) (Nice watch, by the way!)
> 
> Best
> Andreas


Believe me Andreas, the only Camping I'm doing is wearing the charming Tissot 

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## bubba48




----------



## Mezzly

Having a relaxing night in after playing rugby this afternoon. 








The watch is 3 years older than the album.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1

1950's big EYE



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron

806 1957


----------



## Border-Reiver

After some 6 weeks of rainy weather, with no end in sight, I decided to wear my Timex diver 100m/10ATM from the 1980s (with the plastic wristband attached) today.

I had bought this watch, because the seller stated that is has a helium valve, a rather insane gimmick mostly found in some high-end divers watches. It is intended to let the helium out again, which, due to its fine molecular structure, making it the second most abundant element, penetrates into the watch case when the diver is in a decompression chamber, as a routine measure or after an accident.

Now, if someone uses a regular 'diver' wristwatch (of any brand) as a control instrument during deep sea diving, he should not be brought into a decompression chamber, but in a lunatic asylum.

But that thing on a Timex watch? 

The bi-directional turning bezel already made me suspicious. On a good diver the bezel should only move counter-clockwise, to avoid that an accidental setting results in a longer diving time left, which is then just on the watch and not in reality. Admittedly, you also find that even on more expensive divers, but as most of them only meet humidity under the shower, it doesn't matter.

So I pushed in that 'helium valve' to see what it does, and guess what? The date was moving forward …

Have a nice Sunday!


----------



## sinner777

1950s Jumbo Omega cal. 283


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Bubba48: wow! That Lanco truly has it!

For me, the watch with the "blip" does it today:




































Mondia 'Top Second' Automatic, ref. 97-1102-20, cal. AS 1913

Enjoy your Sunday!

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## kazrich

Thunderdaddy said:


> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Hi Thunderdaddy ;
Interesting watch, but what's the significance of the semi sub dial at 12.00 o clock ?
It shows multiples of 9 - as 9 18 27 36 then stops. Is 9 something significant in yacht or boat racing racing ?


----------



## Thunderdaddy

kazrich said:


> Hi Thunderdaddy ;
> Interesting watch, but what's the significance of the semi sub dial at 12.00 o clock ?
> It shows multiples of 9 - as 9 18 27 36 then stops. Is 9 something significant in yacht or boat racing racing ?


Power reserve meter

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## balaton

I felt obliged to pick this 33mm Figaro for today as it never gets any wrist time. Marked "Foreign", it has applied numerals, blued hands and a 17j Bifora 91/1 movement of 9.75''', their only one of that size (other than the 934) listed in R.R.'s archive, and with a Bifora-Bishock device. So, indicators pointing to it having been made in Germany and although maybe designed to seem older, I'm guessing around 1970.

Mikrolisk attributes the Figaro brand to Wilhelm Jerger but doesn't indicate a date of registration. However, it can't be this one, as Herr Jerger was making clocks from 1866 to 1914 before the business was bought by Andreas Peter, founder of what was later to become Peter-Uhren GMBH.

In the 1960s and 70s, there seems to have been a collaboration between Peter-Uhren and Jaz of France whereby the former made alarm clock movements for Jaz, and Jaz made watch movements for Peters. Unfortunately, I can find no evidence that Peter-Uhren revived the old Figaro name during this period and as they finally closed their doors in the 1980s, I regret I'm none the wiser.

Regards.


----------



## slopingsteve

So dark at the boot-sale this morning that only something large and shiny had a hope of catching the attention of the bleary-eyed. This isn't very big but it is shiny and I'm very glad that I noticed it. It is a pat. no. 741546 pocket watch holder/stand with a very clean Ingersoll Regent Pocket watch encased within. Charming little things and the watch, with a black face, is quite unusual.


----------



## demonfinder

Late `60`s Mustang Rotordate for today



















MST 471 movement and a Roamer branded NSA bracelet (which have now become incredibly hard to find -as well as ridiculously expensive ( )


----------



## busmatt

Ok, it's only Twelve years old so it's not truly vintage but it's getting some wrist time today










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## sinner777

kazrich said:


> Hi Thunderdaddy ;
> Interesting watch, but what's the significance of the semi sub dial at 12.00 o clock ?
> It shows multiples of 9 - as 9 18 27 36 then stops. Is 9 something significant in yacht or boat racing racing ?


Power reserve. That movement was actually used as base for early Seikosha automatic movements.


----------



## thoth

Day 6

Just picked it up yesterday.

Postala chronograph. Landeron 39. 38mm diameter.










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokoce

Every time I gain weight over the weekend, I then wear an ultrathin watch, so that I don't feel too fat.


----------



## azkid

'58 Bulova Senator.










I don't think I've posted since I put on NOS stem and crown. I still need to find or make a replacement stem tube. Was given a crystal from a member here. 

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## dspt

cool bezel and dial on that Postala, thoth!


----------



## Mezzly

Wearing this after a hard Sunday at work. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubba48

azkid said:


> '58 Bulova Senator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've posted since I put on NOS stem and crown. I still need to find or make a replacement stem tube. Was given a crystal from a member here.
> 
> Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


Mine flew too close to the sun :-d


----------



## RobW

'60s Omega Constellation


----------



## Apollonaught

Avoiding the heat today and keeping the Admiral company.







an early swiss pocket watch movement beats within a star case from about the 30`s,its running very nicely and i won`t hold it`s low jewel count against it,especially since it looks so pretty....







cheers


----------



## azkid

bubba48 said:


> Mine flew too close to the sun :-d


Beautiful watch!

Sent from my Timex Sinclair 1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Border-Reiver

Mezzly said:


> Wearing this after a hard Sunday at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh my! Where has the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland come to, work on Sundays, Japanese Whisk(e)y and Rolex Watches, a hard Brexit from old traditions...

Of course: nice watch indeed!


----------



## Border-Reiver

Today: 1980s 'AllShow' 

Lots of crown positions, with forward- and backward turns, will set date, weekday and month without disturbing the others, until you come to the moon phase, which will surely bring you back to square one, unless you start out with the moon phase, hoping the moon will still be near the position you have set, once you have finished the whole process ….

The bracelet is however just fantastic. As heavy as it is, you don't feel any edges or pressure anywhere.


----------



## balaton

Oh. My.


----------



## balaton

Today I've gone with this 1960s 34mm Salvest with the ho-hum 1j Cattin C66 movement and made in Germany by Blessing (Est. 1940), known mainly for their alarm clocks, plenty of which still seem to survive today. 

Mikrolisk has the Salvest brand name as being first registered in 1954, no doubt initially for one of their many clock models. The name was then also used for their watches side-line, commenced in the company's later years before the doors finally closed in 1977.

Regards.


----------



## fiskadoro

Green Waltham diver


----------



## Mezzly

Border-Reiver said:


> Oh my! Where has the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland come to, work on Sundays, Japanese Whisk(e)y and Rolex Watches, a hard Brexit from old traditions...
> 
> Of course: nice watch indeed!


Thanks, I'm usually a Talisker drinker but I've been changing it up recently and thought I'd give it a try. It's pleasantly surprised me in all honesty. 
That all show you're wearing today is really an eye catcher with a case like that. I always liked moon phases but in reality I barely have the patience for dates never mind days, months and moon phases. 
I'm wearing a modern speedy today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slopingsteve

Candidly, I would say try Japanese whisky before you knock it, and, as a qualifier, I would simply say - Japanese watches.
The Japanese whisky I have tasted is superb - but I haven't tasted it all.


----------



## busmatt

Let's think about the watches from behind the iron curtain, soviet era watches, what springs to mind? Austere, simple, drab?

Well I don't know what happened on the day this charming 16 jewelled Poljot left the factory










Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## demonfinder

On my wrist for the first time today..my one and only Omega (so far )
It turned up unannouced and a bit bedraggled last year in a bargain job lot buy.


























Damaged crystal,missing crown and stem but the watch started working with a gentle shake.
My initial thought was just to sell it on but I`d read here on W.U.S and elsewhere on the web such generally good things about Omega that I decided to give it to my local watchmaker for a look and a bit of TLC.
Back today with genuine Omega replacement crown,crystal,stem and crystal ring and looking great.


























I forgot to ask the watchmaker to take some movement pics for me when he was working on it as I wanted to note the serial numbers etc.
He kindly quickly opened it up again for me when I collected it today -only for me to take two of the most completely useless photo`s ever !
I didn`t think to check them before I left the shop o|













virtually zero information value photo`s- but I was told it`s an Omega 562 calibre and from the little reading up I`ve done so far it seems it`s a very decent movement .
The watch looks 1960`s to me ..as close as I can guess as I don`t want to pester my watch guy again 

I`m pleased I went with the original parts option as it`s most likely a keeper for me now and will be added to the service queue.


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ thoth: wow - that Postala Chronograph is woderfully weird! It looks as if the hour markers are outside the crystal - are they?

@ sinner77: thank you for this information on the relationship between the Vetta's movement and Seikosha's first automatic movements. Can you provide a link where to learn more about it, please?

@ bubba48: man - those are LUGS!

@ demonfinder: nice find! And, yes, Omega's '562' is a very decent caliber. Now that it's been serviced, it'll serve you for decades!

* * *​
For me it's a Japanese watch made in Switzerland. Yes, it's true. ;-)



























MIKADO Automatic Chrongraph, ref. MG 069 (1376), cal. Kelek (Tenor-Dorly) TDB 1369

Kind regards
Andreas


----------



## nick10

The first purscase of 2018: This "humble" but very nice Seiko Bell-matic from January 1971:


----------



## Dan S

nick10 said:


> The first purscase of 2018: This "humble" but very nice Seiko Bell-matic from January 1971:


My deceased father-in-law was an Army Colonel and a combat helicopter pilot in Korea and Vietnam. Interestingly, he wore a Bell-matic late in his career and the family still has the watch as an heirloom. Perhaps the alarm was a useful function.


----------



## Dan S

Eterna Czech pilot.


----------



## Jonastan

1965 Automatic Omega


----------



## thoth

Day 7

Vertex Revue on a NSA










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## thoth

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ thoth: wow - that Postala Chronograph is woderfully weird! It looks as if the hour markers are outside the crystal - are they?


The hour makers on an external bezel. The crystal is mounted to the bezel. I am thinking a lower dome crystal would work with the height that the bezel gives it.


----------



## bubba48




----------



## castlk

_*Vintage 1980 Timex Sport Diver *








_


----------



## Tomcat1960

badbackdan said:


> Perhaps the alarm was a useful function.


In an age before cell phones and PDAs with an alarm? Far from the next landline phone where you could order a wake-up call?

You bet it was! ;-)

I'm wearing the finest SEIKO chronograph in my collection:



























SEIKO Automatic Chronograph, ref. 7016-8001, cal. 7016A

This dress chrono marks the height of automatic chronograph development at Daini Seikosha, SEIKO's old Ginza factory: column wheel, co-axial minute- and hour registers, vertical clutch, flyback, date and (dual-language) day calendar, and all of this on (dress watch capable) 12 lines (27 mm) and 6.4 mm thickness (making the caliber the thinnest automatic chronograph of its time). As can be expected from a SEIKO, it's incredibly precise and robust.

If you can live with 21.600 bph you find a very affordable up-to-date, high-performance and practically undestructible chronograph. Hint: get one while they're out there ;-)

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## sinner777

Ranchero with wrong handset.


----------



## sinner777

demonfinder said:


> On my wrist for the first time today..my one and only Omega (so far )
> It turned up unannouced and a bit bedraggled last year in a bargain job lot buy.
> 
> View attachment 12849105
> View attachment 12849107
> View attachment 12849109
> View attachment 12849111
> 
> Damaged crystal,missing crown and stem but the watch started working with a gentle shake.
> My initial thought was just to sell it on but I`d read here on W.U.S and elsewhere on the web such generally good things about Omega that I decided to give it to my local watchmaker for a look and a bit of TLC.
> Back today with genuine Omega replacement crown,crystal,stem and crystal ring and looking great.
> 
> View attachment 12849123
> View attachment 12849127
> View attachment 12849129
> View attachment 12849135
> 
> I forgot to ask the watchmaker to take some movement pics for me when he was working on it as I wanted to note the serial numbers etc.
> He kindly quickly opened it up again for me when I collected it today -only for me to take two of the most completely useless photo`s ever !
> I didn`t think to check them before I left the shop o|
> 
> View attachment 12849141
> View attachment 12849143
> virtually zero information value photo`s- but I was told it`s an Omega 562 calibre and from the little reading up I`ve done so far it seems it`s a very decent movement .
> The watch looks 1960`s to me ..as close as I can guess as I don`t want to pester my watch guy again
> 
> I`m pleased I went with the original parts option as it`s most likely a keeper for me now and will be added to the service queue.


562 is a great movement and that Omega is stunning. Keep it and wear it, dear friend. I had few 56x Omegas and foolishy sold them.


----------



## sinner777

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ thoth: wow - that Postala Chronograph is woderfully weird! It looks as if the hour markers are outside the crystal - are they?
> 
> @ sinner77: thank you for this information on the relationship between the Vetta's movement and Seikosha's first automatic movements. Can you provide a link where to learn more about it, please?
> 
> Kind regards
> Andreas


https://www.tapatalk.com/groups/sei...-auction-seiko-to-draw-attention-to-t597.html

Some talk over here. After war they assembled watches with imported swiss movements, it did not last long, they soon developed Gyro Marvel.


----------



## balaton

31mm Swiss-made Gradus with its 17j AS 1686, a go-to movement for many brands. 

The Gradus brand seems to have been registered in 1947 to Gladiator Watch Co. Ltd. of London and about whom I can find nothing. I assume they were merely distributors. I've also seen the Gradus name on other watch dials from the same era, but in a straight line block font and with every letter being the same size. Maybe the same company, maybe not, I just don't know.

Regards.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Prime PocketMaster (1997)


----------



## thoth

Day 8

Hamilton Thin-O-Matic with the Capitol Records building










Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## arejay101

Today it's this little steel Patek Philippe...


----------



## bubba48




----------



## mkws

Recently back from service - Certina Club 2000, cal. 25-66M, made circa 1975-1976


----------



## sinner777

7a38 on vintage stretch mesh bracelet


----------



## Tomcat1960

Here, too, a SEIKO Chronograph:



























SEIKO Automatic Chronograph, ref. 6139-8002, cal. 6139A

The cal. 6139 was SEIKO's first automatic chronograph and the first one to be mass produced: while Breitling/Buren/Heuer and Zenith presented their (manually assembled) chronographs to a staggered public at the 1969 Basel fair (and even accepted congratulations by crafty Mr. Hattori, who had just presented the world's first quartz-controlled wristwatch), workers at SEIKO's largely automated Suwa Factory packed the first crates with automatic chronographs, destined for Japanese highstreet jewellers. Before Zenith and the Chronomatic Group could ramp up their production, SEIKO was shipping to the US and, still in 1969, even to Europe (including Switzerland.)

Admittedly, the 6139 is no beauty deserving a glass bottom to watch it in operation. But it comes with column wheel control, vertical clutch, day- and date display and a truly efficient winding mechanism so the missing manual wind option is not really worth bothering. As is typical for SEIKO, it is precise and bullet proof. What else could one expect from a watch movement?

Best regards
Andreas


----------



## jurgensonovic

Aurore Luxe cal 7734


----------



## busmatt

New to me 80's VETEKA diver










Poor mans Monnin

Matt

Brought to you by HYPNOTOAD


----------



## balaton

An early 1970s Services, these watches having been assembled in Frank Liquorish's Leicester, England, factory from parts from many different sources and movements from just about everyone. 

The somewhat glitzy 34mm exterior belies this one's dark secret, an ever so 'umble EB 8800 pin-lever movement which works well despite someone seemingly having stolen its one and only jewel, a really mean thing to do.

Regards.


----------



## oldhawkeye

Today this Kirovskie (Кировские) from the 50s - 60s. I don't know much about these, as I haven't done any research yet.


----------



## mkws

oldhawkeye said:


> Today this Kirovskie (Кировские) from the 50s - 60s. I don't know much about these, as I haven't done any research yet.
> 
> View attachment 12854167


Some info here:
https://mroatman.wixsite.com/watches-of-the-ussr/kirovskie?lightbox=dataItem-ijwgmn9g


----------



## ManOnTime

I bought this a couple of years ago because of the local connection.

This private label Illinois was made for Bullard Bros. Jewelry in St. Paul, MN. Bullard was quite prominent at one time, even providing a ceremonial silver trowel that was used in construction of the Minnesota State Capitol Building and now resides at the Minnesota Historical Society museum. The serial lists the movement as being made in 1907. When it was converted to a wrist watch I can't say. I would like to get a different case for it, one that shows the minute track.


----------



## Nacoga

Last day of January! And... another "new" watch, and one that takes the special place of oldest watch in my collection!
Not much to say about this one, other than that it needs a new crystal and a bit of a clean on the case (although I do love the patina). There is no logo or name on the dial, and the movement is unmarked (in what I can see).
If anyone knows anything about this watch, as always, any insight is welcome!


----------



## Dan S

I thought I would post some photos of this new arrival before dropping it off with my watchmaker. Benrus Sky-Chief in a 38mm stainless case with a Valjoux 71 movement (filthy) inside. It is definitely showing its age, and the originally red sweep hand has entirely faded to brown. But it appears to be mostly unmolested and overall it's very appealing to me. The knurled bezel rotates a triangular pointer, which is positioned at 12 o'clock in the photos.


----------



## esdy_11192

Today on my wrist this Novice (Alpina registered brand) from the late 30s but more probably from early 40s (has the final Incabloc design from 1938). Taubert case (FB markings) and the diameter is 28mm without the crown. Inside there is a Novice (Alpina) 635 which is actually a Peseux 170.  Looks nice on my big wrist with this vintage SSSR strap. The lume got off from the hands but other than that the watch is in near perfect condition, especially for that age!


----------



## thoth

Day 9

John Plain



















Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## t4halo

50's Cortebert. In house 697 movement, 37mm SS case.


----------



## rokoce

Finishing January in style. Most (according to some good sources, all were supposed to) were fitted with the "pedestrian" version of the great cal. J83, the so-called J83/E, which mainly differs from the other versions of that movement by its lack of hacking seconds and the swan neck regulator. Anyhow, mine was fitted with the chronometer J83/S, and I'm not complaining!


----------



## Tomcat1960

Whew - last day of the month and you show five days' worth of beautiful watches! |>

@ thoth: that John Plain is my winner! Absolutely stunning!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Hamilton Chrono-diver. Just got it back from my watchmaker today. It's been a long road to get it looking and running great again.


----------



## azkid

Rats. It is Feb already...


----------

